# Poudre's on fire!!!



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow,I saw the smoke this afternoon but didn't think it was coming from the canyon. You know it's fire season when you see that eery glow from the sun shining thru the smoke. Hope it mellows out up there,my best boater buddy lives in PPark...pray for Big Wave


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

When Tony says it's time to go then you better haul ass. But up until that point gather together what you think you *need* to bring. When he says it's time to go LEAVE!!!!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

wow! this season continues to just get better.
first.... no snow, then clear creek closed week days... now the poudre on fire.


----------



## fireboot1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Nice pics Ben*

I guess you were pretty close.
Great photos. Bummer about the fire, etc etc.
Still nice documentation of another element of what is sure to be a tough season all around.

D.


----------



## Jmannhei (Jun 25, 2009)

Your right things could get out of hand real quick with the warm weather coming. I hope they can contain this to maintain the beauty of the canyon and save peoples homes. I also have a feeling that the poudre might peak this week and if it is closed we might be missing out on some of the best kayaking to be expected in NoCo this year. Not even my new mountain bike can bring solace to that thought or the possibility of people losing their homes which is far worse


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah it'll be a bummer if the road closes even for awhile. 
it looked like the fire was creepin up to the west side of greyrock meadow when i was drivin down. i wouldn't be surprised if greyrock mountain burns. all depends on the weather tho.
all forests gotta burn at some point, but it'll suck to miss time off what'll probly be a short poudre season for any reason. 

... coolest thing about it tho. the normally bright white/yellow reflection of the sun off the water was blood red today when we were in the shadow of the smoke column. 
the pictures of the reflection didn't come out very good, but it was really odd. like wearing red sunglasses kinda


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

AND they will need more reservoir water to fight the fires. This season is shaping up to be miserable. 

Terrible to think about lost homes though.....


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Any word on if it is closed 2day? Brian and I are heading up at 9:30 for a stevens down run. Anyone is welcome to join...we should hit the bto at 10:15 ish.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

It was a pretty amazing thing to see wasn't it? Wind stayed down overnight I think, so hopefully it's not fixin' to jump the river. Yesterday it looked like they had about two dozen dudes doing nothing but standing around talking. I haven't heard anything about the status of the road today, but there's always Stove Praire right? Nobody should miss out on any boating.....


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Here is the website with the information.
http://www.inciweb.org/incident/2863/

Dave I think we are heading to Bailey on Sunday. Give a call at 970-691-3322 if you want to go!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Aaaaahhh! There's this terrible burning! It's like my poudre is on FIRE! Guess it was just a little too dry to have so many tourists up in there.


----------



## Jmannhei (Jun 25, 2009)

leif said:


> Aaaaahhh! There's this terrible burning! It's like my poudre is on FIRE! Guess it was just a little too dry to have so many tourists up in there.


According to the Denver Post it was human caused. Leif is probably right it was some dumbass tourist that thought "oh it doesn't look that dry how could a fire possibly start lets be careless and start a small campfire why should we care anyways we don't live here"


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I just spoke to a friend who lives below BTO. Winds shifted and it is super smokey. They are getting real close to evac. The fire is on the bill right behind his brothers house which is just above BTO. Sounds like crews are building a line right behind those houses to try to save them.

Best wishes to all canyon dwellers as well as the fire crews.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I just took a look from our house on the NW side of town and it has def gotten thicker and darker up there. Thought about heading up five mins ago but maybe not such a good idea now. Don't want to get in the way. Hope they can get a hold on this mother....


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Appreciation to the fire fighters working and supporting this one. Hate to see this happen anywhere, but the Poudre Canyon has my heart.

Any notion of conduits to contribute to the effort? Food? Money? Stay out of the way?

Sarah


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Is the canyon and river still open to boating?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Jefe said:


> Is the canyon and river still open to boating?


Yes


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*fire*

As I parked at Pineview takeout today there was ash falling and settling on my truck. What a dichotomy with the snowflakes last Friday. Fire trucks, Hot Shots and police everywhere but no road delays. It appears all homeowners on north side of river are in good hands as fire trucks and Hot Shots are stationed at each bridge. There is now a healthy respect as my friend's fire fighting company from Texas has arrived with more copters and smaller fixed wing aircraft. Good luck to all.


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

Paddled yesterday afternoon at 2.4 and there was still access but as the winds picked up it seemed to get worse but the canyon was still open.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Reports that Hwy 14 will be closed this a.m. for fire mitigation - https://www.facebook.com/groups/132401043548072/permalink/206309389490570/


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugh....yeah shes closed...


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

Did they close it at Ted's or further up? We were hoping to paddle The Narrows tomorrow.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Ted's to Stove Prairie is closed. You can get to the Narrows by going up Stove Prairie.


----------



## fireboot1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Closed at noon for burnout ops*

14 was closed at noon for burnout operations today (out at Ted's).
The fire was actually looking really good and backing down the hill nicely.
The crews were finishing up some prep around Poudre Park homes prior to burning. If you drop in to Stove Prairie you will be upstream of all the action and they dont seem to mind. We did see a Trooper up there that MAY be closing Stove Prairie... Not sure.

I imagine once they get it burned down to the river (likely tonite) they'll open her up.

Look at Inciweb (further up the thread) for info and Larimer County phone #'s.


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the beta!


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Friends and I went up yesterday via Stove Prairie and rafted Steven's down, driving out on the "closed" road. Nobody seemed to care at all. Just don't expect get anywhere near BTO, as they had it fully clogged with emergency vehicles.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Leif,

Paddled with Justin 2day who's from the east and he mentioned liking low technical and steep. I told him about the gnar on Bit T and 130 cfs and he is down! I might go up today or tomorrow and play around.


----------

